# some photos from minnie's calendar 2008 !



## spidey (Dec 22, 2007)

hi 
some snaps of minnie which we included in our son's calendar for 2008!
Thank you.
*
Cat or meerkat ?!* :http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBC5wsMiGFM

*A French affair*: http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSpG9sgLrE


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful lady spidey Some girls either have it or they don't when a camera's involved and this girl certainly enjoys the camera-i would too if i looked like her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh very nice pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics


----------

